# Absence without Leave



## cgorio2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi! Everyone i need an advice regarding my issue, im currently working in a company here in Abu Dhabi i requested to be transferred in another branch but they refused so i was provoked not to go back to work until they transfer me. What will be the consequces in UAE labour law


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Theoretically you are 'striking' which I believe is illegal here. I think you are likely to lose your job if you refuse to go to work.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Not only would you loose your job, if you do not report to your job for a certain period of time, then your employer can report you to the authorities as an absconding employee. If this were to happen, you would be in a lot of trouble. Report back to work...


----------



## cgorio2 (Jul 27, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Not only would you loose your job, if you do not report to your job for a certain period of time, then your employer can report you to the authorities as an absconding employee. If this were to happen, you would be in a lot of trouble. Report back to work...


Oh i see, My contract and visa ends on the 30th so better go back and finish it. Thank you very much


----------



## cgorio2 (Jul 27, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Theoretically you are 'striking' which I believe is illegal here. I think you are likely to lose your job if you refuse to go to work.


Thank you for the info


----------



## Desert Dog (Nov 11, 2012)

Seriously? If I was a company owner, I would take you to the cleaners.


----------



## cgorio2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Desert Dog said:


> Seriously? If I was a company owner, I would take you to the cleaners.


Haha.. yes i think that too but already apologized before the situation gets worst


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I believe they can report you as an absconder after 7 days of not showing up. Never pull that kind of stunt here, you're likely to be dragged off to cells and dumped on a plane out the country.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

cgorio2 said:


> Hi! Everyone i need an advice regarding my issue, im currently working in a company here in Abu Dhabi* i requested to be transferred *in another branch but they refused so* i was provoked not to go back to work *until they transfer me. What will be the consequces in UAE labour law


you made a 'request'

they didn't oblige, so you've changed your 'request' into a DEMAND, by breaching the terms of your contract.
Sounds like you do not have a leg to stand on, and should get back to work pronto, as the consequences will be far worse than not being allowed to relocate.
Did you tell them why you were not going back to work, or did you just not turn up one day?

There has to be more to this story.
Were they truly unreasonable?


----------



## cgorio2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I believe they can report you as an absconder after 7 days of not showing up. Never pull that kind of stunt here, you're likely to be dragged off to cells and dumped on a plane out the country.


I'm back to work and surprisingly my boss is no angry at me because i didnt waited and apologized thanks alot for all the replies it


----------



## cgorio2 (Jul 27, 2013)

vantage said:


> you made a 'request'
> 
> they didn't oblige, so you've changed your 'request' into a DEMAND, by breaching the terms of your contract.
> Sounds like you do not have a leg to stand on, and should get back to work pronto, as the consequences will be far worse than not being allowed to relocate.
> ...


I texted my boss telling him i'm not going back to work until he transfers me to another branch and he did not reply... so i decided to ask opinions from this forum because im thingking if he will not transfer ill wait till my contract ends at the end of the month but again its a wrong move


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

cgorio2 said:


> I texted my boss telling him i'm not going back to work until he transfers me to another branch and he did not reply... so i decided to ask opinions from this forum because im thingking if he will not transfer ill wait till my contract ends at the end of the month but again its a wrong move


So stomping your feet didn't help... Your wrong move was to TEXT your boss and DEMAND to get transferred. Wouldn't life be so easy if we could just hold our employers at ransom and demand what we want. Did you demand 1000% salary increase too? 
Welcome to the grownup's world...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Cool, I didn't know people were allowed to make such types of demands here!!

I will immediately demand from my employer to open a branch for me at The Greens so I can walk to work from home and go for afternoon siestas


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I want a personal helicopter ..


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Sometimes you open a thread and go .

This was one of those times.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Cool, I didn't know people were allowed to make such types of demands here!!
> 
> I will immediately demand from my employer to open a branch for me at The Greens so I can walk to work from home and go for afternoon siestas


While you're at it, demand an office for me as well. Nothing fancy, 500 sqft will be enough.


----------



## cgorio2 (Jul 27, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Cool, I didn't know people were allowed to make such types of demands here!!
> 
> I will immediately demand from my employer to open a branch for me at The Greens so I can walk to work from home and go for afternoon siestas


I requested my transfer 1 month ago and he agreed in one condition. I will train 1 staff who accurately do my job and he will let me go. But unfortunately after a month of training and transfer of duties to my replacement he refused me. Because of disappointment and mixed emotions i really did a huge mistake of being absent for 2 days


----------



## cgorio2 (Jul 27, 2013)

QOFE said:


> So stomping your feet didn't help... Your wrong move was to TEXT your boss and DEMAND to get transferred. Wouldn't life be so easy if we could just hold our employers at ransom and demand what we want. Did you demand 1000% salary increase too?
> Welcome to the grownup's world...


I was provoked to do it because one of the staff argued with our boss and did the same thing and he was transferred the next day. If i knew the consequences i should havr written a formal letter to our head


----------

